# WOC: Urban Decay Naked Skin Foundation



## *fabulosity* (Jul 30, 2012)

I didnt see a thread started. But I need you ladies to sound off.  I bought it yesterday from Ulta and as far as wear goes... I LOVE IT.

  	I am not sure about the color. I am MAC NW43.  Maybe with a slight tan. I got shade 9.0. I kept thinking in the store it looked good. I wore it to work but I kept catching myself in the mirror thinking it looked light. But I got compliments. Went back to try 10.0 and it was too red. The Ulta lady thought the 9.0 Looked good. 


  	I want it to work. So I'll try it again tomorrow. Maybe its just me. Even DH thought it looked nice.

  	How are you all faring?


----------



## BlushCrush (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok ... So I'm a lil on the fence and am also needing someone to sound off on this. I'm an NC45 in MAC and got shade #8. I'm not too sure on the color since it seemed to be more of the yellow undertone I needed but also thought it kinda looked ashy in spots. However the #9 I thought was a touch more red than I liked. So am totally on the fence with color. I will have to go back and test out the #9 again to be triple sure.
  	I rubbed it in with my fingers and it is definitely lightweight and very much skin like. But just like you fabulosity I'll try them both again tomorrow.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 31, 2012)

BlushCrush said:


> Ok ... So I'm a lil on the fence and am also needing someone to sound off on this. I'm an NC45 in MAC and got shade #8. I'm not too sure on the color since it seemed to be more of the yellow undertone I needed but also thought it kinda looked ashy in spots. However the #9 I thought was a touch more red than I liked. So am totally on the fence with color. I will have to go back and test out the #9 again to be triple sure.
> I rubbed it in with my fingers and it is definitely lightweight and very much skin like. But just like you fabulosity I'll try them both again tomorrow.


	I'm NC44 and I had to push to get #8 sample (SA tried to give me 7.5) and it seems to match. But my skin doesn't like the formula. I wore it for 3 days and got a cystic pimple on my cheek. As soon as I switched foundations, the pimple receded. I think it might clog my pores. I'm not sure. I only have a sample so I'm not out of any $$.

  	I do love the finish on this foundation though. It's so natural and it photographs very well under a flash.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 31, 2012)

I wasn't able to get a sample, but I am nc44 mufe 173 and the site told me i was 8.  I am iffy on the range too, I also noticed that 9 was a lot more red than 8.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 1, 2012)

I returned #8 and bought #9. I tried it out and seems to be a perfect match for me. I'm 173 in mufe hd. #8 seemed too light and that may or may not be b/c I've probably tanned.   Ingenue, what you say is interesting. When I tried the foundation tonight and the removed it, my skin felt a bit different. I'm using new make up remover wipes, so I thought it was just that. I really hope this foundation doesn't cause a breakout. I'm keeping my receipt anyway and I will give this foundation a spin all day tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 1, 2012)

its interesting that they have "18" shades and we all are still having issues with shades. I am usually not a hard person to fit. i like Laura Mercier and she has what 2 shades for brown girls. Why don't the darkest colors have cool shades? (.5)?

  	someone in the other thread said it doesn't oxidize and I thibk I agree thats what I'm not used to. 

  	Still loving the formula for my crazy oily skin. I am getting about 3 hrs worth of no shinies.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 1, 2012)

BlushCrush said:


> Ok ... So I'm a lil on the fence and am also needing someone to sound off on this. I'm an NC45 in MAC and got shade #8. I'm not too sure on the color since it seemed to be more of the yellow undertone I needed but also thought it kinda looked ashy in spots. However the #9 I thought was a touch more red than I liked. So am totally on the fence with color. I will have to go back and test out the #9 again to be triple sure.
> I rubbed it in with my fingers and it is definitely lightweight and very much skin like. But just like you fabulosity I'll try them both again tomorrow.


  	I think Im sticking with 9. How has your experiment been going? I don't trust that color matcher they have online. I did it and it kept telling me 8. 8 would make me look like LaToya Jackson. No bueno.


----------



## BlushCrush (Aug 1, 2012)

Sooooooooooooooo  Shade #8 is not for me. In normal light looks fine. But flash photography, an ashy mess. So I'm returning shade #8 for shade #9 and hopefully that'll be a better fit. On a side note though, besides me looking ashy it photographed BEAUTIFULLY. I did however notice a few (like 2-3) new pimples on my chin and had minor shine breakthrough on my nose, none on forehead or chin after 5 hours. And thats GREAT considering I'm always oily in my T zone.
  	Will continue to update you all once I get my right shade down and have used it enough to see if any other breakouts occur.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 1, 2012)

picked up 8 and 9 today.  Didn't realize how light 8 was.  I think it will have to be my winter color.


----------



## jerzgrl8044 (Aug 4, 2012)

UD missed the mark! I am between 9 and 10. usually a mac nw43 studio fix fluid and nc50 in pro longwear concealer. not a fan at all.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 4, 2012)

jerzgrl8044 said:


> UD missed the mark! I am between 9 and 10. usually a mac nw43 studio fix fluid and nc50 in pro longwear concealer. not a fan at all.


  	Girl you gonna make me go get the 10... Lol. I am still loving the wear on this. I want to try the esteelauder invisible fluid.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 4, 2012)

Returned #9 yesterday. Now I'm done with this foundation. Like I said before 9 ended up a much, much better color match for me than 8, but the formula doesn't work for me. This is not dry skin friendly. Settled so deep in my laugh lines that I looked like the crypt keeper.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 4, 2012)

Shontay, I couldnt help but lol. We are trying hard here. But i agree it can't be remotely dry skn friendly. I am an oil slick ..think Crisco... and it keeps me demi matte.. better than all thespecifically made for oily skin foundations. Which is why I am determined to make this joint work..lol.. now about to hit up Ulta and get a 10. damn.. damn..damn..lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 4, 2012)

I swear, I keep trying so many different foundations but I keep coming back to MUFE. I use all of theirs except mat velvet (obviously) and they are HG products for me. I just had to try UD, though because I liked the idea behind it and the packaging. My Chanel Perfection Lumiere isn't the greatest for dry skin, but I can definitely manage it. This UD foundation is just impossible for me.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 4, 2012)

This is looking like a fail for me, too.  I tried 8.0 and 9.0 today.  Both were off in one form or fashion so I thought I'd try 7.5 just for kicks.  No store in my area received that particular shade.  I guess I'm pretty much done with it, too.  Why is it so damn hard for companies to get our foundation shades right, especially after all of this time???


----------



## BlushCrush (Aug 6, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I swear, I keep trying so many different foundations but I keep coming back to MUFE. I use all of theirs except mat velvet (obviously) and they are HG products for me. I just had to try UD, though because I liked the idea behind it and the packaging. My Chanel Perfection Lumiere isn't the greatest for dry skin, but I can definitely manage it. This UD foundation is just impossible for me.


  	I returned the 8 and still have not tried the 9 yet. I agree about MUFE I use their mat velvet and not only do I find the shade perfect it does what it's supposed to.


----------



## amynicolaox (Aug 6, 2012)

i'm usually a mac nc40.. but also in lancome teint miracle wear a bisque6w, today i bought it with me to compare it with the UD range and i found it hard to find a colour match. 

  	i have quite yellow undertones and the 6.5 was a little too pink/light while the 7.0 was too dark..

  	i was disappointed as i'd love to give this a try & thought for certain with such a range of shades i would surely find a great match.


----------



## Bey28 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,

  	I'm NC45, MUFE F&B  #12 Caramel and MUFE mat velvet 70 and MAC studio sculpt NC55.  I was matched in sephora to number 11 in the Naked Skin. I lightly brush the sephora baked powderr in Mahogany over it to set it. So far I really like the look. Doesn't look orange as it wears! That's my biggest MAC issue  HTH!


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 9, 2012)

I love this foundation...it's neck and neck with my MUFE foundation. I'm shade 6.5 in UD and 160 in MUFE. I probably will use both of them,because I can't choose just one.


----------



## j4lyphe (Aug 10, 2012)

has anyone who's a MAC SFF NW45(too yellow for peripherals)/ Bobbi Brown Natural finish Almond 7.0 (too red) tried this foundation as yet? I was thinking that I might be a 10 or 11 in this foundation... I really want it or the Matchmaster to work because I'm tired of mixing the SFF and the BB to get my colour...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 10, 2012)

I had a good look at this last weekend. I think the next time I'm in Sephora I'll ask for samples. I think I'm  9 or 10. I really had to laugh at the piece of clear plastic they had next to the display that you were supposed to use to match yourself. You're supposed to hold it up to your skin and see what shade "disappears". In the crappy lighting in my Sephora they ALL disappear when held up to my face. lol


----------



## BlushCrush (Aug 11, 2012)

Bey28 said:


> Hi,  I'm NC45, MUFE F&B  #12 Caramel and MUFE mat velvet 70 and MAC studio sculpt NC55.  I was matched in sephora to number 11 in the Naked Skin. I lightly brush the sephora baked powderr in Mahogany over it to set it. So far I really like the look. Doesn't look orange as it wears! That's my biggest MAC issue  HTH!


   Funny enough I'm the same color as you in some products and got matched to a 9. Used it yesterday for the first time after having it for a week and felt the color was off. Even though in store it was fine. So I'll be back to the drawing board today to check out 10.


----------



## Zazzle (Aug 11, 2012)

*fabulosity* said:


> I didnt see a thread started. But I need you ladies to sound off.  I bought it yesterday from Ulta and as far as wear goes... I LOVE IT.
> 
> I am not sure about the color. I am MAC NW43.  Maybe with a slight tan. I got shade 9.0. I kept thinking in the store it looked good. I wore it to work but I kept catching myself in the mirror thinking it looked light. But I got compliments. Went back to try 10.0 and it was too red. The Ulta lady thought the 9.0 Looked good.
> 
> ...


  	I'm NW45 and the Sephora MA recommended 9.0. I tried the sample at home, and it was too light.  I didn't apply 9.0 to my entire face, and did not blend fully or let it settle into my skin. Maybe I'll have better results if I try again. The 10.0 on display looked too red for me also.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 11, 2012)

Haha!  I felt exactly the same way about that little plastic thing, Dilli!  What a waste!


----------



## Bey28 (Aug 11, 2012)

#9 was too light and #10 went a lil red. #11 was perfect. It bonds perfectly with my neck, does turn colors on me and it wears really well for a full day. I received a lot of compliments on it already.


----------



## j4lyphe (Aug 11, 2012)

So #10 was too light and when i went home and photographed #11 (which the MUA gave a sample of) it was also ashy! I will try to see if #12 will work but for now I'll keep using my MAC Matchmaster in #7.5 which matches pretty well so far and my SFF/BB combo when I want full coverage. Just need a good setting powder for my Matchmaster...


----------



## lilchocolatema (Aug 11, 2012)

This is an interesting thread. I have never thought twice about Urban Decay foundations! I think I might stop by Ulta tomorrow and see what they are all about.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 12, 2012)

Zazzle said:


> I'm NW45 and the Sephora MA recommended 9.0. I tried the sample at home, and it was too light.  I didn't apply 9.0 to my entire face, and did not blend fully or let it settle into my skin. Maybe I'll have better results if I try again. The 10.0 on display looked too red for me als


  	i finally broke down and got the 10.0. Yes it looked red on my hand.But since this foundation doesn't oxidize... it turned out to be perfect. Ericawyatt on youtube was a 9 and she is wayyyy lighter than me. So now I'm back in love.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 12, 2012)

lilchocolatema said:


> This is an interesting thread. I have never thought twice about Urban Decay foundations! I think I might stop by Ulta tomorrow and see what they are all about.


  	Get it girl.... just start from 9.0 with samples and work your way up. It is the bomb.com for oily skin.


----------



## BlushCrush (Aug 14, 2012)

*fabulosity* said:


> i finally broke down and got the 10.0. Yes it looked red on my hand.But since this foundation doesn't oxidize... it turned out to be perfect. Ericawyatt on youtube was a 9 and she is wayyyy lighter than me. So now I'm back in love.


  Funny enough I was told that even this too oxidizes. Im wearing a 10 comfortable now during the summer months but was told would definitely need the 9 come winter.  We'll see.


----------



## Zazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

*fabulosity* said:


> i finally broke down and got the 10.0. Yes it looked red on my hand.But since this foundation doesn't oxidize... it turned out to be perfect. Ericawyatt on youtube was a 9 and she is wayyyy lighter than me. So now I'm back in love.


  	Thanks for the update. I was afraid of oxidation, so that's good to know. Back to Sephora I go.....


----------



## Sabriney (Aug 16, 2012)

*fabulosity* said:


> Get it girl.... just start from 9.0 with samples and work your way up. It is the bomb.com for oily skin.


  Yes it's great for oily skin. Have to go back to Sephora for a different color though! I will make this work, my oily skin needs this, and it feels nice on!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 17, 2012)

Sabriney said:


> Yes it's great for oily skin. Have to go back to Sephora for a different color though! I will make this work, my oily skin needs this, and it feels nice on!


  	OMG... so I'm in week 2 of it.. and I just love it. Now that I got the color to not look like Latoya Jackson... I'm loving it. I knew I would love it. Because I know immediately if I'm going to hate or a love a foundation. I cannot believe that it was Urban Decay... other than liners, glosses, and those Naked palettes... I usually don't even LOOK at any foundation/moisturizer base products from UD. They got a hit with this one. They need to make more colors though... for real. Chocolate girls need cool and warm tones too (.5"s)


----------



## strawberry1 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am a nc44 in mac select moisturecover concealor (it's what I like to wear for foundation since it matches me perfectly). I got samples of the UD skin in 7.0. 7.5. 8.0 and 9.0 the 7 and 7.5 were way too light. 7.5 looked okay with a darker powder though. The 8.0 was okay but looked a lil orange. I think the 9.0 looked best on me even though the 8.0 was really similar. It's a tiny dark but I love the way this stuff feels on my skin so hopefully I can find a way to make it work. Urban decay needs to add more .5 shades for woc.


----------



## Zazzle (Aug 24, 2012)

I went back for a sample of 11.0, and may have found a winner. I don't see much of a difference between it and 10.0 though. I also bought the Good Karma Optical Blurring Brush. I think my 187 will be taking a seat for a while, this brush is great for foundations that dry quickly.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 24, 2012)

It's nice but I am not in love.  Both 11 and 12 seem to work well for me, but not loving it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2012)

I tried 10. Undertones are too pink.  I quit! LOL  I do want the brush though.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 27, 2012)

Any NW 50's try this? Sounds like I should stick with matchmaster


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm about NW50, I have shade 12.  I really like it.


----------



## j4lyphe (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm a SFF nw45 , matchmaster 7.5 and they tried 10 on me and it was too ashy. I tried 11 on and it looked fine in store (damn deceptive lighting lol) but when i got home and took photos of it- there was GHOST face killah LOL. When I'm back in the States I will try 12 and photograph it and sees if that one works. I kinda feel like if you're darker than nw45 this foundation might be too ashy for you...


----------



## BlushCrush (Aug 29, 2012)

j4lyphe said:


> I'm a SFF nw45 , matchmaster 7.5 and they tried 10 on me and it was too ashy. I tried 11 on and it looked fine in store (damn deceptive lighting lol) but when i got home and took photos of it- there was GHOST face killah LOL. When I'm back in the States I will try 12 and photograph it and sees if that one works. I kinda feel like if you're darker than nw45 this foundation might be too ashy for you...


  	I had the SAME issue. I'm matched perfectly with a 9 cause 10 has way too much red in it. But as soon as I took pictures ... Casper your friendly ghost. And I soooo wanted to love this foundation. Thinking if I finish it with a Nars loose powder or MUFE loose maybe the ghost look wouldn't show up in pictures.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2012)

this foundation is a bust for me.  7 and 7.5 were to light, and 8,9,10 had the wrong undertones.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 1, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> this foundation is a bust for me.  7 and 7.5 were to light, and *8,9,10 had the wrong undertones. *


  	Same here!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Same here!


	I wondered if you were going to try it. I remember you saying your undertones do the same as mine.  Yellow in winter, and the red pops out in the summer.  We are golden red.

  	I'm not sure what UDecay was thinking about with this foundation. 

  	I am tripping that 7 was recommended by them based on my current shades.  I know I'm inbtwn colors b/c of my tan, but I can't believe NOTHING worked. LOL   I so appreciate Bobbi Brown foundation philosophy now.


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 6, 2012)

I have this foundation and was matched with shade 8.0 from the website (it has you identify your shades in MAC, MUFE, etc and gives a number)
  	the only mac foundation I was is F&B I'm C6, MUFE HD 173 and 18 in F&B, NARS Cadiz and I have drier skin

  	when I swatched it, seemed too red for me. I have golden/yellow undertones but the first time I wore it, it was great! matched very well and lasted all day long
  	the second time I tried it...it seemed too light. I had to darken it a bit with my MSF.
  	there wasn't a huge gap in time between the first and second use so I don't think I'd gotten much of a tan...so I don't know what that was about.

  	I'm going to continue using it, I actually like it a lot. the coverage is just what I like, pretty light but covers what I need well.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 7, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I wondered if you were going to try it. I remember you saying your undertones do the same as mine.  *Yellow in winter, and the red pops out in the summer.  We are golden red.*
> I'm not sure what UDecay was thinking about with this foundation.
> 
> I am tripping that 7 was recommended by them based on my current shades.  I know I'm inbtwn colors b/c of my tan, but I can't believe NOTHING worked. LOL   I so appreciate Bobbi Brown foundation philosophy now.


  	Completely forgot that's how we work for some reason. What foundations do you like(I know you are lighter though)?

  	LOL I still haven't tried BB yet, I'm assuming 6.5 is my shade. I'll just stick with the trusty Revlon foundation in Caramel.


----------



## Zazzle (Sep 7, 2012)

The love is gone....by the end of a week of wear, I had a terrible breakout. It was my first return ever, I felt bad.  I had hoped to exchange for YSL Touché Éclat, but my shade wasn't in stock. I'm sure Sephora will get my money soon enough anyhow.  I'm sticking with Teint idole until my "winter skin" arrives.


----------



## Shantastic (Nov 4, 2012)

As a color conversion chart been created anywhere?


----------



## Karisma Bethea (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm and nc45 and I went to a Macy's that sells UD, I immediately picked up a number 8 or something and it was sooo effing light on my skin. The counter manager instructed me that the  point five shades will look too pink/red. I ended up putting on number 11 and it was perfect.


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 2, 2013)

I really wanted this foundation to work for me I'm a C6 in Mac Sudio Fix powder the Sales associate at Ulta matched me to #8 but it looks grayish on my skin and #9 also didn't match. I think it doesn't have enough yellow to work with my skin tone.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm NC44 and they recently put #8 on me at a UD event.  NOT.  It was also grayish on me.  I agree, I think they seriously lack yellow undertones.  UD really needs to go back to the drawing board with these, at least with the darker shades.


----------



## Ryryshell (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm nw43 in mac as well try 11. I tried 9 to light liked ashy and 10 as well. Go for 11.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 27, 2013)

j4lyphe said:


> has anyone who's a MAC SFF NW45(too yellow for peripherals)/ Bobbi Brown Natural finish Almond 7.0 (too red) tried this foundation as yet? I was thinking that I might be a 10 or 11 in this foundation... I really want it or the Matchmaster to work because I'm tired of mixing the SFF and the BB to get my colour...


  	Im also a NW45 in the SFF and Powder so I bought 10 and 11 and both work fine. I noticed that in the summer Im more of a 11 and the winter a 10. sometimes I mix them.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 27, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I'm NC44 and they recently put #8 on me at a UD event.  NOT.  It was also grayish on me.  I agree, I think they seriously lack yellow undertones.  UD really needs to go back to the drawing board with these, at least with the darker shades.


  	Thank ya'll for giving me permission to pitch my foundation in #8. It was always off and now I know that cast was _greyness_. I knew it needed warming up, but couldn't put my finger on the issue. Kept thinking it was just me. Now I get to buy a new foundation from my current list!!!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thank ya'll for giving me permission to pitch my foundation in #8. It was always off and now I know that cast was _greyness_. I knew it needed warming up, but couldn't put my finger on the issue. Kept thinking it was just me. Now I get to buy a new foundation from my current list!!!


  	lol yea over all its very hit and miss. I do have to mix mine but for the most part i wish I didnt!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 29, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Completely forgot that's how we work for some reason. What foundations do you like(I know you are lighter though)?
> 
> LOL I still haven't tried BB yet, I'm assuming 6.5 is my shade. I'll just stick with the trusty Revlon foundation in Caramel.


  	I completely missed this. I was using bb 6 and sometimes 6.5.  Now I'm just doing concealer and msfn deep.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 30, 2013)

Deep? PP isn't that too dark for you?


----------



## tasneem2327 (Sep 4, 2013)

can anyone suggest me to go for which shade? i know i have medium skin with warm undertones.. i have to buy online.. so no way to test before purchase.. the picture is of bare skin.. no face makeup. NEED HELP


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 5, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Deep? PP isn't that too dark for you?


  Yes, I had to pull it out, I'm using dark.  But that might be too dark b/c when I went out with friends Tuesday, they thought I had on bronzer. 

  This makes my skin oily though. I have to find a new combo.  Maybe I'll just go back to my bb long wear.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 5, 2013)

tasneem2327 - I'm guessing 5 or 6, but it's always hard to say in photos. What shades do you wear in some other foundation brands?

  PP I'm not really feeling my MSFN either. It does nothing for my skin.


----------



## tasneem2327 (Sep 5, 2013)

MisTT- thanks a lot dear   i think i will be going for a 6. i am not a big fan of foundations and barely wear them.. wanted to go for urban decay for their weightless formula and very natural look. i dont want any thing that would look made up.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 5, 2013)

MissTT said:


> tasneem2327 - I'm guessing 5 or 6, but it's always hard to say in photos. What shades do you wear in some other foundation brands?
> 
> PP I'm not really feeling my MSFN either. It does nothing for my skin.


  look at you turning into a pro!!  :-D


----------



## MissTT (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 6, 2013)

LOL


----------



## indiekicks (Oct 4, 2013)

I haaaaated it. I tried shade #12 and it was way too light - even though the model they had under it was around my shade. Aside from that, it was a greasy mess. I love the optical blurring brush that you're supposed to use with it, though, I kept that.


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 18, 2014)

New to this board and thread. My Urban Decay order came in and I can't wait to try their foundation. I ordered it in the 11. I'm NW 50 in MAC


----------



## Nalini (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi new to this board and thread. In Mac, I was originally a nc42 in the studio fix fluid foundation and with using a Mac nc43 studio fix powder. It's really good. But I find that Mac has gotten a bit thick. So I shoot out for something more light. Came across Urban Decay and the lady at macys counter put a 7.0 said I was bit ashy. Then put 8.0 and was well. That was summer. So I bought the 8.0 but now it's way too dark. Went back for a 7.0 and that's too light. So what I did was mixed the 7.0 and 8.0 and I feel like I got a better shade way closer to my shade. It depends how u mix it. Just thought you should know. Works for me maybe it can work for you. Only bad part is that you have to walk with both bottles if your traveling rather than one. I do want to try nars and Bobbi brown but don't know what my shade would be, any ideas?


----------



## Jill1228 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nalini said:


> Hi new to this board and thread. In Mac, I was originally a nc42 in the studio fix fluid foundation and with using a Mac nc43 studio fix powder. It's really good. But I find that Mac has gotten a bit thick. So I shoot out for something more light. Came across Urban Decay and the lady at macys counter put a 7.0 said I was bit ashy. Then put 8.0 and was well. That was summer. So I bought the 8.0 but now it's way too dark. Went back for a 7.0 and that's too light. So what I did was mixed the 7.0 and 8.0 and I feel like I got a better shade way closer to my shade. It depends how u mix it. Just thought you should know. Works for me maybe it can work for you. Only bad part is that you have to walk with both bottles if your traveling rather than one. I do want to try nars and Bobbi brown but don't know what my shade would be, any ideas?


 Nars is awesome!  If you have a Nars counter at Nordstrom, they'll hook you up. I'm an 11 in Urban Decay


----------



## CarmenK (Apr 1, 2014)

Nalini said:


> Hi new to this board and thread. In Mac, I was originally a nc42 in the studio fix fluid foundation and with using a Mac nc43 studio fix powder. It's really good. But I find that Mac has gotten a bit thick. So I shoot out for something more light. Came across Urban Decay and the lady at macys counter put a 7.0 said I was bit ashy. Then put 8.0 and was well. That was summer. So I bought the 8.0 but now it's way too dark. Went back for a 7.0 and that's too light. So what I did was mixed the 7.0 and 8.0 and I feel like I got a better shade way closer to my shade. It depends how u mix it. Just thought you should know. Works for me maybe it can work for you. Only bad part is that you have to walk with both bottles if your traveling rather than one. I do want to try nars and Bobbi brown but don't know what my shade would be, any ideas?


  Yea Urban decay didnt work for me either. The undertones were just really off =/ If you try Nars I would say Tahoe or Cadiz and for bobbi brown maybe Honey or Golden would work for you. HTH !


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yea Urban decay didnt work for me either. The undertones were just really off =/ If you try Nars I would say Tahoe or Cadiz and for bobbi brown maybe Honey or Golden would work for you. HTH !


  UD does work for me, but once I discovered the Nars tinted moisturizer, I fell in love! If Nars ever gets rid of it, I will scream...LOUDLY


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> Yea Urban decay didnt work for me either. The undertones were just really off =/ If you try Nars I would say Tahoe or Cadiz and for bobbi brown maybe Honey or Golden would work for you. HTH !


  I couldn't get UD to work either. 

  I agree with the Nars and BB shades you mentioned.  Those are perfect. Although, I'm struggling a little with Tahoe.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy to hear about you folks who could not get the UD SKin to work - I was staring to feel alone lol. It didn't work for me, and I had such high hopes after hearing all the raves about it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2014)

I did too Sage.  Last Summer, I tried 7-11.  Nothing worked.  I recently had a Sephora MUA try 8 on me.  It looked only ok.  They need to revamp these colors.


----------



## CCKK (Jun 21, 2015)

I love this foundation. I am a 7 and can't get enough.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I did too Sage.  Last Summer, I tried 7-11.  Nothing worked.  I recently had a Sephora MUA try 8 on me.  It looked only ok.  They need to revamp these colors.


  I agree.  I wanted to love it.  The texture feels wonderful, but both the liquid and the powder are not right.  One is too light and then the next darker one is too red.


----------



## xShine (Oct 29, 2015)

I really wanted to like this foundation as well. I had originally been matched at 10.0, but when I went outside it was sooooo red and dark. It looked like paint. So, I went up to a 9.0 which was supposed to be a NC45 dupe...but damn, it's waaaay too ashy. I don't understand why their darker colors are all red. :/


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2015)

they definitely need to expand their color range.   But I'm pretty much done with UD and all of it's nakedness. LOL   The first palette was such a hit b/c we hadn't seen anything like it.  I still like it but it rarely gets used.  Too many other items out there, and it is way too shimmery.


----------



## CCKK (Nov 17, 2015)

I just tried the foundation with the MAC primer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Is there any other foundation that is reccommed?


----------

